# Carcassonne / Canal du Midi



## FDB (Oct 29, 2007)

We are looking to spend a few days in this area in July, specifically to cycle on the Canal Du Midi. Can anyone suggest good sites ( or warn us off bad ones) in the area. Don't need all singing all dancing sites or ones too close to cities. We do like shady sites

We will still be tugging so don't need wild camping ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

So are we - though not quite sure when.

There are loads of ACSI sites in that area, some right on the banks of the canal.

Don't know if this is any use to you. The page references in the little panels are for this year's ACSI book.

Dave

.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi sorry can't help you but when we last visited Carcassonne there was a motorhome caravan park just out side the Citi medieval walls half way up the hill on the left! it will be and aire but will be good for a couple of days. never had a problem staying on aires for two days!
You wont be disappointed when you visit the canal and the citi.

take the horse and cart ride around the ramparts for a good laugh! in French!

If you are traveling down there is a lovely campsite in our village of Cayriech just 10 mins north of Caussade the campsite is called Le Clos de la le're, plenty of shade very French! a very good base for sightseeing.

Bon voyage!

Captainking


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
We stayed at Les Berges du Canal (Villeneuve Les Beziers) for a few days last September. Fairly small site with plenty of shade. Nothing out of the ordinary but ideal for cycling along the canal.
It did have a small well kept pool.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are gradually cycling the length of the Canal du Midi from the Bordeaux end through to Sete and Agde although not in a direct route....

We asked in Bezier if there was a map or lit of suitable sites near the Canal du Midi and were very surprised that they have a locally produced map of the canal but it does not include camping/caravanning/MH facilities - which seemed to us a missed tourist opportunity which we hope to gradually address over the next.......... or so.....

We do not like the Carcassonne aire or should that be coach park.....

but have visited the city and the guided tour around is good, although the whole city is expensive IMO.

We have used the aire at Pezens, 43.255379,2.263679 10km away, small aire, free EHU (although only one so a splitter may be desirable), but very much under trees and beside the road but actually below it too. We found it quiet in September.

Trebes used to have an aire beside the Canal but this has now closed, although MH are allowed to park overnight in the large car park 43.205841,2.442521

There is a campsite (Camping l'Ombre des Micocouliers) nearer the city centre than that but when we visited last October it was well closed for the duration.......

http://www.audecamping.com/

The Trebes locks are well worth sitting beside and watching....

although the staircase locks at Bezier are MUCH more exciting as many novices attempt to make their through - nearly as much fun as watching people pitch awnings in wind......

Dave


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Last year we stayed here http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_a_l.html It was only a short distance from the Canal du Midi. One of our neigbours said they had cycled into Carcassonne. I was a bit more interested in the actual canal and its locks which are fairly plentiful on that stretch.

David


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

This is isn't much help but there is a camping cheque site up in the hills near Carcassonne. It is laid out like a roman structure and is very pleasant but there isn't much cycling to be had from memory. There is a commercial site with big pitches and a swimming pool very close to the town itself as well.
Perhaps David Klyne can help, he seems to be an excellent source of info, likewise BarryD


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the David Klyne site;

http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_air_hotel_grand_sud.htm

I believe it is at; 43.179915,2.26906 and is 9.2 km from Carcassonne.

Dave


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Camping de la Cite at Carcassonne is very pleasant, and just a short walk up into the town.

http://www.camping-delacite-carcassonne.com/

Cheers - Tim


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I think Hawcara is thinking of this one http://www.yellohvillage.co.uk/choose_your_campsite/by_town/carcassonne We did visit whilst in the area but it seemed a bit out of the way for the City and the canal as is Grand Sud.

David


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

South of Carcassonne you have Homps, on the way to Beziers, and north you have Le Segala which is 8 km north of Castelnaudry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The OP hasn't been back, but I've already picked up several great tips - so thanks to everyone who has replied so far.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Also, to the east, Lac Montagnes, just south of Mazamet.
A nice Lac for a walk or swim and a proper aire
About half an hour from Carcassonne ( or a little over)

http://www.visitfrance.co.uk/picture.cfm?p=3251
There is a Picnic area just after the Lossiers and it is nicer than the proper aire. Out of high season it is ideal!


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

*Carcassone /canal du midi*

We stayed at an ACSI camp site in Trebes,it was fine,on the banks of
Canal du Midi easy acces to canal path.Bus stop by site gate 10/15min.ride into carcassone,short walk up to Citadel.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Some 20 odd pics here based at/near Les Berges
http://www.lesbergesducanal.fr/ACCES_GB.htm

http://goo.gl/5EQYUZ

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Dave. Good slides - evocative of lazy afternoons in the sun with a glass in hand.

I particularly like the one of yourself, having a rest from sweeping the steps. (No. 30) :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That was MIL who flew in to join us.

Dave


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Les Berges is on my list so that we can cycle a bit more along the Canal du Midi. We have stayed here which is not too far from the canal http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_les_sablons.html and here http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_robinson.html which again is within easy cycling distance of the canal. In Marseillan Plage there is also an Aire right next to the Tourist Office which is quite nice but no electrics. Being a newcomer I am not sure it that is fairly normal?

David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

klyne said:


> . . . there is also an Aire right next to the Tourist Office which is quite nice but no electrics. Being a newcomer I am not sure it that is fairly normal? David


Aires are very variable David, to say the least. :roll:

Some are utterly naff, and you wouldn't even want to park on them for a brew.

Some don't look like very safe places to stop. _(We always take the advice given by Dave Burleigh - if either of you feels at all uncomfortable about it, drive on to the next one.)_

By far the majority are perfectly OK, some with electric, most without. Some are just glorified car parks while others have dedicated bays, A few have toilet and shower facilities, while nearly all have fresh water and waste dumps.

Beware of the fresh water points however. Some motorhomers shove the spout of their toilet cassette right over the tap to rinse them out. *They should be made to eat the contents of the cassette in my opinion!* :evil: :evil:

Some taps have a very obvious guard on them to prevent this sort of disgusting behaviour, but we try to use a tap which is some distance away from the black waste dump, plus we carry a spray bottle of strong Milton solution if we are forced to use a "suspect" tap.

An even better method is to carry a watering can, and take it to the shower block when you go. That way I reckon a shower each and maybe two piddles is enough visits every two days to keep us topped up! :lol:

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> The OP hasn't been back, but I've already picked up several great tips - so thanks to everyone who has replied so far.
> 
> Dave


Ditto


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

klyne said:


> In Marseillan Plage there is also an Aire right next to the Tourist Office which is quite nice but no electrics. Being a newcomer I am not sure it that is fairly normal?
> 
> David


Some aires have electrics some don't but if they do it will almost always be low amperage so its always best to be self sufficient on the power front if you intend using them regularly.

The Marseillan aire is nicely laid out and very popular

If it is full there is a carpark nearby alongside the old Ave de Sete road (now closed off) where overnighting is tolerated, access is via Impasse des Cigales but motorhomes seem to park up at the far side opposite the beach near the old Sete road. No facs but you can always use the service point at the entrance to the aire for a few euros if needed.

Carpark entrance coords 43.326167 3.559012

>streetview from Ave de Sete<

Pete


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Carcassone /canal du midi*



teddyj said:


> We stayed at an ACSI camp site in Trebes,it was fine,on the banks of
> Canal du Midi easy acces to canal path.Bus stop by site gate 10/15min.ride into carcassone,short walk up to Citadel.


Stayed there too, only I've been trying to "call up the pics" in my head. It was fine. The castle is well-worth the visit although a bit of a tourist trap.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Camping de la cite is a well laid out campsite with plenty of shade within walking distance of Carcassonne Cite. However my memory of it from a few years ago is that it was expensive, they didn't accept ACSI card and the attitude was take it or leave it. If you stay there don't purchase the wi-fi, it is exorbitant and doesn't cover the site and it you don't use it by a certain time you lose your money. They were not nice people.
Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yaxley said:


> They were not nice people. Ian


Thanks Ian. Bad news can be more useful than good! :wink:

Sounds like a bit more research is needed before visiting them. Must have a look on our campsite database to see if others have recently found the same.

Dave


----------

